
My favorite way to TDD - wasd
http://blog.testdouble.com/posts/2015-09-10-how-i-use-test-doubles.html
======
ColinWright
Why is this post so popular?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203474)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203442)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203425)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203410)

So many submissions, so few votes, zero discussion.

~~~
wasd
Weird. I didn't manipulate the URL so I figured if it had been posted before,
HN would have just upvoted that post (like it usually does with dupes).

My mistake. I should have searched first.

~~~
ColinWright
(a) HN no longer results in a dupe upvoting the original.

(b) If the first submission (or obviously submissions, plural) don't see any
action, it looks like the dupe is now allowed.

(c) No one else seems to search first, so I don't see why you should. My
question is genuine: suddenly this is being submitted lots of times - where
are people getting the feed from?

I get frustrated with the number of dupes on HN, there has to be a better way
of dealing with the way they take up space. Still, I have not better
suggestions.

~~~
wasd
That's good to know. Thanks for the information.

(c) The person who posted this does a lot of blogging / public speaking about
software. He tweeted that he published this. He posted 2 of the links you
posted. See: [https://twitter.com/@searls](https://twitter.com/@searls)

